# Giant woman's bust statue on old maps of Cairo



## Knowncitizen (Oct 19, 2020)

I have been looking at these old "bird's eye" view maps from the 1500's and 1600's of Cairo and noticed this statue in the bottom right corner. It is of a female and shows what looks like two soldiers guarding it. On one map it even has big boobs so I am under the impression it is not supposed to represent the Sphinx. Anybody good at translating Latin? I'm curious what the explanation is for this object. How they actually made these maps with these views is for another discussion. 




Original images are here:
Cairo, Egypt


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Mis UsakDate: 2020-01-21 20:45:07Reaction Score: 1


comparing to the  huge tree stumps,  she is not a giant


----------



## Knowncitizen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: knowncitizenDate: 2020-01-21 20:48:39Reaction Score: 1




Mis Usak said:


> comparing to the  huge tree stumps,  she is not a giant


The soldiers could be from Lilliput! LOL


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-01-21 20:53:33Reaction Score: 1


Sphinxes traditionally are depicted as female. It's possible that the most famous Sphinx of them all was also female, maybe a queen or some other notable personage, and was later recarved to look male. The nose was deliberately damaged to hide her gender and/or race. 

Can't help but notice all those pyramids on the tops of flat mountains or giant tree stumps. How deep is the sand today, and what does it cover? I hope we find out someday.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-01-21 21:09:59Reaction Score: 2


According to google translate it's Italian not Latin and here's its translation.

The single face of this head and lake I cross is said to be made by Rodope queen of Egypt together with a pyramid for memory

La faccia sola di questa testa e lago io varchi ce si dice esser fattn fare da Rodope regina d' Egitto insieme co una piramide per fua memoria


----------



## Knowncitizen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: knowncitizenDate: 2020-01-22 15:17:49Reaction Score: 2


I'm still doing some digging and have found a book that shows the Sphinx in 1858 with a nose.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-01-23 13:16:49Reaction Score: 1


That Sphinx looks a little, uh, Napoleonic?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-01-23 16:27:39Reaction Score: 0


Depends on which Napoleon Bonaparte we are talking about. I prefer the somewhat Johnny Depp-ish version, myself.


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks like Jeanne d'Arc
Who might be britannia, victoria, germania, etc. And who might have been JC, but they inverted the truth?


----------

